# Looking for advice on a move to Benidorm area



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

Hi, My husband and i moved to Tenerife around 8 years ago, we both have vehicles and residencias and NIE numbers for Tenerife,
We are looking into moving over to the Benidorm area within the next yr or so and are looking for some info,, so here are a few question if you guys don´t mind,

My husband has his own power tolls ect and truck so he would like to carry on working for him-self over there as autonomo and i would be looking for a waitressing job or the likes, 
we will have a bit of cash to keep us going for a little while and we would be looking at renting a 2 bed place aswell,

Would we need to apply for new residencias and nie numbers or would we just visit the local ayuntamiento over there and register with them?, also would we have to register our vehicles with traffico over there? or just change addresses with them?

Where would you guys suggest we look for a place to live? we don´t want to be in the hustle and bustle of the direct tourist areas as we both drive, but we don´t want to live in a prodominent Spanish area too if you know what i mean,
also the price needs to be fairly cheap we are looking to spend around €400 per month (is this possible) as this is just a stop gap before going to the states, also we will need some sort of lock up come work shop too,,,,,,

Phheewwwwww, sorry for all the questions guys,, 

Thanks in advance 
Sam & Nick


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samnickgodber said:


> Hi, My husband and i moved to Tenerife around 8 years ago, we both have vehicles and residencias and NIE numbers for Tenerife,
> We are looking into moving over to the Benidorm area within the next yr or so and are looking for some info,, so here are a few question if you guys don´t mind,
> 
> My husband has his own power tolls ect and truck so he would like to carry on working for him-self over there as autonomo and i would be looking for a waitressing job or the likes,
> ...


If you have work where you are now, it may be better to stay put???!! Its not easy times on the mainland. That said, maybe you should take a few trips over and see what you think, where you would like to live, where you would fit in etc???

Your NIE numbers would stay the same but you would need to change the address on your residencias and register your cars with the local trafico


----------



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

I have work at the moment but i don´t know for how much longer and my hubby works for him-self and is finding it really hard and frustrating getting the materials he needs to do the work as not many of the companies over here are filling up on stock which it has been like that for around 2 yrs now so he is thinking that it will be easier to get the materials over there for the jobs he will pull in, is that correct or do people have trouble over there getting supplies for work, he is a time served joiner and welder


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

samnickgodber said:


> I have work at the moment but i don´t know for how much longer and my hubby works for him-self and is finding it really hard and frustrating getting the materials he needs to do the work as not many of the companies over here are filling up on stock which it has been like that for around 2 yrs now so he is thinking that it will be easier to get the materials over there for the jobs he will pull in, is that correct or do people have trouble over there getting supplies for work, he is a time served joiner and welder



I cant really answer that as I'm not in the business, nor am I in the area. I would hazzard a guess that its the other way round on the mainland tho. The materials wouldnt be a problem but the customers would be hard to come by - especially if he's starting a new business???? But like I say, its not my area. I'm sure that some of those from down that way will give you more info in due course???!!!!

jo xxxx


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

> My husband has his own power tolls ect and truck so he would like to carry on working for him-self over there as autonomo and i would be looking for a waitressing job or the likes


, 

I know Benidorm very well and worked for 3 years as a Business consultant in the area. You say your other half has his own power tools and truck? What is he, a mechanic? Do bear in mind that in and arround Benidorm there are no end of expats who are mechanics, builders, odd jobbers, fencers, you name it. So although if you network enough there may be work, there are a lot who are established and are well known. Also there are many Spanish tradesmen who (on the whole) dont tend to rip off brits like many brits do (i dont mean your husband, i just mean in general) and many of these have learned English so they can cater for English markets. So be prepared for a long battle to build any kind of business in an area like Benidorm where you get everything from serious professionals trying to do their craft right through to bodger bob who ahs a go at anything, does it illegally and undercuts everyone.

As for you being a waitress, this will depend on how much you get out there and meet people. Most of the Benidorm bars have felt a huge hit in recent years and are cutting back. not taking on staff. Having said that there are occasioanly jobs available due to the amount of expats returning home, so if you network enough you never know!



> we will have a bit of cash to keep us going for a little while and we would be looking at renting a 2 bed place aswell,


Good! Obviously you have lived in Spain so you no doubt know the score.  Benidorm is very popular with people who havnt had any experience in Spain and come with a couple of thousand euro in the bank thinking they will make their fortune… i have seen so many go home to join the dole cue with their tails between their legs. Having a bit of cash behind you is always a good idea to give you time to establish yourself and ride the sttorm until incomes are sorted.

Don't expect good incomes in Benidorm… mayeb if your lucky engouh to get work you will earn enough to get by but that will be it in most cases!



> Would we need to apply for new residencias and nie numbers or would we just visit the local ayuntamiento over there and register with them?, also would we have to register our vehicles with traffico over there? or just change addresses with them?


As has alread been said you just change them. You dont go to the Ajuntamiento though, go to the National Police in Beniorm… on Calle Apollo something or another… old place with foreigners office inside but get there early and then expect a wait, and another wait at the local CAM to pay!



> Where would you guys suggest we look for a place to live? we don´t want to be in the hustle and bustle of the direct tourist areas as we both drive, but we don´t want to live in a prodominent Spanish area too if you know what i mean,


I always chuckle when people say "i want to go to spain but dont want to live where is mostly Spanish" jaja. I do knot what you mean though, some people prefer the clicky expat community… I prefer the Spanish community now and just dip in and out of the brit scene when i see fit! 

Finestrat is a beautiful village, very close to Benidorm, You can get terrace houses, old ones for around your budget there. You can get flats for that money in La Cala de Finestrat also. Both have a vibrant Brit scene but are a few minutes drive from Benidorm itself. Other places to consider are La Nucia, Villajoyosa, Albir (although more expensive), Altea (bit further away and more expensive also), Alfaz, etc. All these places have high populations of Brits and other nationalities… but be warned.. occasionally you might bump into a spaniard! 




> also the price needs to be fairly cheap we are looking to spend around €400 per month (is this possible) as this is just a stop gap before going to the states, also we will need some sort of lock up come work shop too,,,,,,


La Cala de Finestrat you will or should get a 1 or 2 bed flat for about that price. Check the web, and check Costa Blanca news where you see many long lets advertised. Some lineage adverts are from agents… look for multiple ads with same number… these are good to calla s they often have many to chosoe from.



> Phheewwwwww, sorry for all the questions guys,,
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Sam & Nick


Good luck!


----------



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

steve_in_spain said:


> ,
> 
> I know Benidorm very well and worked for 3 years as a Business consultant in the area. You say your other half has his own power tools and truck? What is he, a mechanic? Do bear in mind that in and arround Benidorm there are no end of expats who are mechanics, builders, odd jobbers, fencers, you name it. So although if you network enough there may be work, there are a lot who are established and are well known. Also there are many Spanish tradesmen who (on the whole) dont tend to rip off brits like many brits do (i dont mean your husband, i just mean in general) and many of these have learned English so they can cater for English markets. So be prepared for a long battle to build any kind of business in an area like Benidorm where you get everything from serious professionals trying to do their craft right through to bodger bob who ahs a go at anything, does it illegally and undercuts everyone.
> 
> ...


Wow thanks for all the info, where to start hey, ok hubby is a time served joiner and welder and can put his hand to everything and anything (living in Tenerife you need to be able to)

I don´t mind living in a Spanish community but i also want to be within a 20 mins walk or should i say stumble of a pub or 2 with British folk in it if ya know what i mean,

I think i´m gonna have to get on the net and book us a wks holiday over there to check the place out,

Thanks for the info


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Well, we have had lots of work done on our house, carpentry, joinery, metal work/welding, electrics and plumbing, and live just up the coast from Benidorm, these guys have all done a fantastic job, but each one individually is scraping around for other work, many people can't afford to keep a leaky roof over their head, let alone afford to have have work done, so we are very fortunate.
Most of the workmen i have had, work by recommending their longstanding group of mates/network in different trades, that is how it is done here in Spain. We have found the 'odd' workmen out of this core group ourselves with research, and felt like judas, for betraying the core group who have done a lot of work here-which I must add is nearly done, and we are really happy with. However we have needed the special skills which the core group didn't have, so they remain loyal in case we need them in the future.
Your best bet is to take a holiday to Benidorm and get to know people and look around. Good Luck.


----------



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

fergie said:


> Well, we have had lots of work done on our house, carpentry, joinery, metal work/welding, electrics and plumbing, and live just up the coast from Benidorm, these guys have all done a fantastic job, but each one individually is scraping around for other work, many people can't afford to keep a leaky roof over their head, let alone afford to have have work done, so we are very fortunate.
> Most of the workmen i have had, work by recommending their longstanding group of mates/network in different trades, that is how it is done here in Spain. We have found the 'odd' workmen out of this core group ourselves with research, and felt like judas, for betraying the core group who have done a lot of work here-which I must add is nearly done, and we are really happy with. However we have needed the special skills which the core group didn't have, so they remain loyal in case we need them in the future.
> Your best bet is to take a holiday to Benidorm and get to know people and look around. Good Luck.



Hi,
Having a holiday over there is something that we are gonna do very soon, 
We know how it works in Spain with work and loyalty with other tradesmen ect as its the same here in Tenerife, Without sounding to confident i don´t think my hubby will have too much trouble making a name for him-self over there in the trade work as he had to do that over here and it took him around 1-2 yrs to have people calling him at all hours for needing work lol,,,,,

Thanks for the advice


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

I'm 30 Mins up the road from Benidorm, and honestly, I can't see the grass being any greener over here. If you are seriously looking at running away from Tenerife I can't see how the Costa Blanca is a good place for you to stick a pin in the map.


----------



## Seb* (Mar 22, 2009)

djfwells said:


> I'm 30 Mins up the road from Benidorm, and honestly, I can't see the grass being any greener over here. If you are seriously looking at running away from Tenerife I can't see how the Costa Blanca is a good place for you to stick a pin in the map.


I totally agree here. I could understand the other way around though, especially if you are settled already


----------



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

*Whats it like to live in Alcalali/Alcanali*

As the title sayrs really,
We are looking to move from Tenerife to Alicante area and are looking for ideal places to rent and this area seems to have reasonable places to rent, so does anyone know what the area is like ?

Thanks


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Cheaper rent is often a good indicator of potential income from an area.

I don't know Tenerife well at all (Gran Canaria is my port of choice) but you will certainly rent more for your € on mainland Spain, chilly winters etc keep prices down and of course the economics of the mainland. 

You need to visit, look, and look hard. Lots of brits are moving back 'home', the housing market is still falling and your hubby will be up against a lot of skilled people who have been 'networking' for years.


----------



## samnickgodber (Feb 29, 2012)

bob_bob said:


> Cheaper rent is often a good indicator of potential income from an area.
> 
> I don't know Tenerife well at all (Gran Canaria is my port of choice) but you will certainly rent more for your € on mainland Spain, chilly winters etc keep prices down and of course the economics of the mainland.
> 
> You need to visit, look, and look hard. Lots of brits are moving back 'home', the housing market is still falling and your hubby will be up against a lot of skilled people who have been 'networking' for years.


Tenerife is on the down, it has got worse in the last couple of years and we have decided that Tenerife is just not for us anymore and coming to the mainland will be better for us before we get to live in the states, we originally thought about the Benidorm area but are now thinking maybe Malaga area could be a contender too,,,, so which one do you guys think is the best for work, play and with an English community but not too in the thick of it, we will both have a vehicle each so a maximum travel time of 45mins each way to and from work would be ok,,, maybe i should start a new thread x


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

samnickgodber said:


> Tenerife is on the down, it has got worse in the last couple of years and we have decided that Tenerife is just not for us anymore and coming to the mainland will be better for us before we get to live in the states, we originally thought about the Benidorm area but are now thinking maybe Malaga area could be a contender too,,,, so which one do you guys think is the best for work, play and with an English community but not too in the thick of it, we will both have a vehicle each so a maximum travel time of 45mins each way to and from work would be ok,,, maybe i should start a new thread x


a new thread is a good idea - but I don't think it will make a whole lot of difference to the kind of answers you get

if anything - it's even worse in that neck of the woods


----------

